# Pigeons with partners



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I sadly opted to euthanize a sweet girl today. She's from my flock and was obviously unwell yesterday so I caught her and took her to the vet. RIP, Mariposa.

The thing is that I know she has a partner - he was dancing for her and tried to get his groove on while she was unmoving on the ground. I know that pigeons mate for life generally speaking - does anyone know what he'll do now that she's gone, or have seen this in wild flocks before and saw the aftermath? I'm assuming that he'll mourn and then will either find a new partner with time, or will stay single. I'm just interested if anyone has seen this scenario play out.

Thank you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We adopted a male who lost his mate. Blue subsequently mated with our female, Fiona. Am sorry for the loss of your girl.


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks cwebster. Second this week, it's horrible. Third bird in total I've found and have seen a sick fourth (that I know I can help) which I've had no success in catching. What a week.

That's good to know, thank you. I sometimes see behaviour that leads me to think that some pigeons are not entirely monogamous. I hope Mariposa's bf finds himself someone new. I hate the thought of him looking for her.

Do you (or anyone else reading) know whether pigeons can direct themselves to their mate or if it's purely location-based? I know that the racing pigeons separate the pairs so that the racer will head to its mate, but I assume that's because they know where they live, rather than can orient towards their partner specifically at distance.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have racing pigeons and change the mating every year in hopes of raising better young.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes racers often change up the pairs, but in the natural, they usually mate up and keep the same mate. Doesn't mean that the male doesn't try to fool around with other hens.

Why did you take her to be euthanized? Could have been something treatable. What did the vet think it was?


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

I've definitely seen the "attempting to fool around" then. Thanks for the info. 

I'm not interested in getting into the situation with the pigeons' health. The decision to euthanize was a hard one, but the right one. I don't have the energy to re-hash it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hekie said:


> I've definitely seen the "attempting to fool around" then. Thanks for the info.
> 
> *I'm not interested in getting into the situation with the pigeons' health. The decision to euthanize was a hard one, but the right one. I don't have the energy to re-hash it.*


*
*


Then why bring it up at all?


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Because it was part of why I was asking and saying "a bird in my flock died" would feel dishonest. The question is about partners of birds who die, not about the euthanasia.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually they will eventually move on and find another mate. Some if together for a long time, don't seem to want to replace the mate who has passed.


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Here's hoping for the former in this case. I didn't pay much attention to what he looked like, or I'd keep an eye out for him to see what happens. Cross fingers.


----------



## Tulipmari22 (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't know if it's the same for males and females, but I've had a female for 4 years now (Gorda) and so far 2 males that have partnered with her have died and she just moves on to the next male that does his little mating dance😆😆 so I'm sure he'll move on to the next cutie he meets as well.


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you, Tulipmari22. I sure hope so. Go, Gorda! Sorry about your two boys though.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Because you see a male bow and cooing does not necessarily mean that was the mate. Males will try but the hen does not always pick the first one to come around cooing. Pigeons do tend to keep the same partner WHEN mated up , but they don’t have the same emotional attachment as a human does. They move on when necessary as procreation is a big drive for them.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

There is s pigeon in the flock I'm feeding that due to its size (it's big) and aggressive behavior (it's a bully), I'm assuming is male. When the cock is replacing the hen and sits on the egg, that bird dances for the hen and tries to woo her. She's having none of that, and gives him the wing (ka-pow!) whenever it gets close.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good for her!


----------

